# Ukrainian/Russian/Polish - mutual intelligibility



## Orlin

Здравствуйте!
Мы обсуждали это здесь: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=90698, но дискуссия пошла не по правилам и пришлось ее удалить. Все участники, которые писали о понятности украинского, получили от модераторов удаленные посты в личных сообщениях, а я повторю основные выводы удаленной дискуссии для остальных:
1. Украинский понятен для носителей русского языка, выросших в России, потому что они знакомы с основными украинскими словами благодаря контактов с носителями украинского и/или с пограничными диалектами, а кроме лексики нечего затруднить русских из-за исключительного грамматического сходства украинского и русского. Знакомство с польским языком не имеет большого значения в этом случае.
2. Остальные, которые владеют русским языком - например для которых он иностранный язык, - затрудняются прежде всего незнакомыми словами (потому что очень часто некоторые очень употребительные слова различаются).
3. Хотя на первый взгляд владеющим и русским, и польским языком следует быть очень легко, это не всегда так, особенно полякам, выучившим русский язык - конечно, есть элементы, в которых украинский принципно отличается и от русского, и от польского (у каждого языка есть свои уникальные характеристики), и, по-моему, украинско-польская понятность меньше украинско-русской.
4. Этот вопрос оказался очень политически чувствительным.
Почти не обсуждался вопрос взаимно понятны ли польский и русский - по-моему они сравнительно слабо понятны, потому что лексикальные и грамматически различия никак не малы.
Прошу всех корригировать и/или дополнить выводы удаленной дискуссии. Спасибо!


----------



## BezierCurve

I'm sorry, my Russian is not good enough to allow me to express my thoughts here.

As for the intelligibility of Russian and Ukrainian for a Polish speaker (who hasn't learned any of them before) I'd say that Ukrainian would be a bit easier to understand (or learn) - at least due to a slightly bigger amount of similar words in both of them.


----------



## marco_2

That's right, though, as I wrote in one of my previous posts, we had quite a long tradition of studying Russian in Poland, and that's why Poles visiting Ukraine prefer speaking Russian. For younger generations an alphabet is a big problem, because not many our students are studying Russian now.


----------



## Awwal12

> Почти не обсуждался вопрос взаимно понятны ли польский и русский - по-моему они сравнительно слабо понятны, потому что лексикальные и грамматически различия никак не малы.


Поддерживаю. Что, пожалуй, хуже всего - заметно отличаются от русских глагольные флексии польского. В украинском они крайне близки русским. 
"I have": Rus. formal "име*ю*" - Ukr. "ма*ю*" - Pol. "ma*m*"
"he has": Rus. formal "име*ет*" - Ukr. "ма*е*" - Pol. "ma" (zero flexion)
В первом и втором лицах прошедшего времени польские глагольные формы становятся для русскоязычных непонятны вообще - из-за дополнительных суффиксов лица, ко всему прочему "путешествующих" по предложению.
"(I) was doing": Rus. "дел*ал*" - Ukr. "роб*ив*" (plain labialization) - Pol. "rob*iłem*"
Нет нужды говорить, что при присоединении этих суффиксов к иным частям речи (gdzie byliście -> gdzieście byli) они делают практически нераспознаваемыми и их.
Смущает (пусть и в меньшей степени) и гуляющая по предложению возвратная частица "sie" - в восточнославянских языках она слилась с глаголом, образовав суффикс.
"He has changed": Rus. "он изменил*ся*" - Ukr. "вiн змінив*ся*" - Pol. "on *się* zmienił."
Отметим, что сама по себе она не очень хорошо распознаётся людьми, не имеющими опыта с польским.
Наверняка непонятным останется будущее время, образованное с помощью причастий. Нераспознаваемы оказываются многие служебные слова (эта проблема стоит для русскоязычных и в украинском, но менее остро), а окончательно нарушает понимаемость заметно более далёкая лексика. Польская орфография тяжела, хотя, как ни странно, изредка помогает - довольно быстро улавливается соответствие между польским "rz" и русским мягким "р" (фонетически же [r] в этой лигатуре отсутствует).

В конечном итоге, можно угадывать общий смысл многих фраз и даже распознавать отдельные фразы. Тем не менее, разница с украинским колоссальна: если в последнем русскоговорящий спотыкался только на лексике, да и то эпизодически, то с польским всё куда хуже, особенно при отсутствии какого бы то ни было опыта.


----------



## Sobakus

Я бы всё же сказал, что знание польского сильно облегчит понимание украинского, потому что объём полонизмов всё-таки достаточен, чтобы создать значительные препятствия(иногда целые предложения непонятны). Тем не менее и польский, даже со своей специфической фонетикой и орфографией, лично для меня - один из более понятных славянских языков, несколько попонятнее БСХ и намного - Словенского. Особенно в письменном виде. Просто привыкнуть надо


----------



## Awwal12

sobakus said:


> Я бы всё же сказал, что знание польского сильно облегчит понимание украинского, потому что объём полонизмов всё-таки достаточен, чтобы создать значительные препятствия(иногда целые предложения непонятны). Тем не менее и польский, даже со своей специфической фонетикой и орфографией, лично для меня - один из более понятных славянских языков, несколько попонятнее БСХ и намного - Словенского. Особенно в письменном виде. Просто привыкнуть надо


Мне тоже в последнее время польский кажется несколько понятнее сербохорватского. Со словенским, правда, опыта у меня нет, так что судить не могу. Только трудно представить, как могут оказаться непонятны целые предложения на украинском - очень уж мало в нём по удельному весу таких глаголов, которые могут оказаться категорически непонятными.


----------



## Sobakus

awwal12 said:


> Только трудно представить, как могут оказаться непонятны целые предложения на украинском - очень уж мало в нём по удельному весу таких глаголов, которые могут оказаться категорически непонятными.



Ну если посидеть и попыхтеть, думаю поймёшь, но вот на слух такое бывало. Попадётся пример - не премину привести.


----------



## Awwal12

Ну, на слух - это песня совсем другая. На слух в том же польском дай Бог бы отдельные слова опознать.


----------



## Orlin

awwal12 said:


> Поддерживаю. Что, пожалуй, хуже всего - заметно отличаются от русских глагольные флексии польского. В украинском они крайне близки русским.
> "i have": Rus. Formal "име*ю*" - ukr. "ма*ю*" - pol. "ma*m*"
> "he has": Rus. Formal "име*ет*" - ukr. "ма*е*" - pol. "ma" (zero flexion)
> В первом и втором лицах прошедшего времени польские глагольные формы становятся для русскоязычных непонятны вообще - из-за дополнительных суффиксов лица, ко всему прочему "путешествующих" по предложению.
> "(i) was doing": Rus. "дел*ал*" - ukr. "роб*ив*" (plain labialization) - pol. "rob*iłem*"
> Нет нужды говорить, что при присоединении этих суффиксов к иным частям речи (gdzie byliście -> gdzieście byli) они делают практически нераспознаваемыми и их.
> Смущает (пусть и в меньшей степени) и гуляющая по предложению возвратная частица "sie" - в восточнославянских языках она слилась с глаголом, образовав суффикс.
> "he has changed": Rus. "он изменил*ся*" - ukr. "вiн змінив*ся*" - pol. "on *się* zmienił."
> Отметим, что сама по себе она не очень хорошо распознаётся людьми, не имеющими опыта с польским.


По-моему возвратная частица проблематична только "строго восточнославянским" - все, которые знакомы со славянскими языками других 2 групп, относительно легко ее распознают. А для глагольных флексий знание западно- или восточнославянских языков, может быть, тоже помагает.
Конечно, прошедшее время в польском и восточнославянских языках имеет одинаковую этимологию, только в восточнославянских языках вспомагательный глагол полностью исчез во всех лицах, а в польском потерялся только в 3. лице, а в остальных 2 превратился в суффикс. Но вряд ли кто-нибудь это распознает без предходного опыта.


----------



## Awwal12

> По-моему возвратная частица проблематична только "строго восточнославянским" - все, которые знакомы со славянскими языками других 2 групп, относительно легко ее распознают.


Безусловно. Но мы ведь о восточнославянских (русском и украинском) в данном случае и говорим.


----------



## heks-l

Кто разобрался с частичкой się - помогите.
Учу польский, смысл się сам понимаю, он как и когда ее ставить в предложении (до глагола/после глагола) - не могу сообразить. Буду признательна.


----------



## Leox10

Sobakus said:


> Я бы всё же сказал, что знание польского сильно облегчит понимание украинского, потому что *объём полонизмов* всё-таки достаточен, чтобы создать значительные препятствия(иногда целые предложения непонятны).


А  может знание польского на самом деле сильно облегчит объём украинизмов? Как вы вычислили объём полонизмов, чему  он равен? Мне вот интересно - вот есть два  похожих слова в  украинском и польском, по вашему ето  полонизм detected?


----------



## Maroseika

Нет, конечно - эти слова могут просто восходить к одному источнику. Но обилие полонизмов в украинском языке - факт, и это не может не облегчать понимания украинского тому, кто знает польский. Верно, впрочем, и обратное.
С другой стороны, то же обилие полонизмов (а также весьма малое число церковнославянизмов) затрудняет понимание украинского языка носителем русского языка. Интересно, что делу не помогает обилие полонизмов в русском языке, потому что очень часто это разные полонизмы.


----------



## Leox10

orlin said:


> Здравствуйте!
> повторю основные выводы удаленной дискуссии для остальных:
> 1. Украинский понятен для носителей русского языка, выросших в России, потому что они знакомы с основными украинскими словами благодаря контакт*ам* с носителями украинского и/или с пограничными диалектами, а кроме лексики _нечего затруднить_ русских из-за исключительного грамматического сходства украинского и русского.



Очень спорное утверждение и непонятно на каких фактах оно базируется.  В  России контакты русских с  носителями украинского языка происходят на русском языке, поетому знакомства  с основными словами украинского языка  не происходит.  Мой  личный опыт показывает, что  русский из России очень слабо понимает украинский, на  слух во всяком случае.


----------



## Sobakus

leox10 said:


> Очень спорное утверждение и непонятно на каких фактах оно базируется.  В  России контакты русских с  носителями украинского языка происходят на русском языке, поетому знакомства  с основными словами украинского языка  не происходит.  Мой  личный опыт показывает, что  русский из России очень слабо понимает украинский, на  слух во всяком случае.



Не знаю, смотрел тут украинский сериал(хотя и процентов 30% там - русский) - понимал 80%, а в большинстве случаев когда не понимал - спасал словарик  И особого опыта общения или слушания Украинского у меня нету. А основано утверждение уважаемого *Орлина*, мне сдаётся, на последней фразе из вашей цитаты: "кроме лексики нечему затруднить русских из-за исключительного грамматического сходства украинского и русского."


----------



## Leox10

sobakus said:


> Не знаю, смотрел тут украинский сериал(хотя и *процентов 30% там - русский*) - понимал 80%, а в большинстве случаев когда не понимал - спасал словарик



Симметричная фраза - смотрел недавно русский  сериал, все  понял - 30% слов украинские, 30% белорусские, в 30%   случаях помог словарь иностранных слов. 
Вы автоматически  причисляете все украинские слова,  значения которых  вы понимаете, к  русским словам? Ну  например - девчата, хлопцы, батько - ето русские слова?  Приведите  мне несколько  слов  из сериала  которые  вы идентифицировали  для  себя как русские слова.



sobakus said:


> А основано утверждение уважаемого *Орлина*, мне сдаётся, на последней фразе из вашей цитаты: "кроме лексики нечему затруднить русских из-за исключительного грамматического сходства украинского и русского."


Разве   грамматическое сходство  как-то компенсирует незнание   лексики? 
"Кроме  отсутствия  денег мне ничего не мешает купить дом на  берегу  моря."


----------



## Sobakus

leox10 said:


> Симметричная фраза - смотрел недавно русский  сериал, все  понял - 30% слов украинские, 30% белорусские, в 30%   случаях помог словарь иностранных слов.
> Вы автоматически  причисляете все украинские слова,  значения которых  вы понимаете, к  русским словам? Ну  например - девчата, хлопцы, батько - ето русские слова?  Приведите  мне несколько  слов  из сериала  которые  вы идентифицировали  для  себя как русские слова.


Вы, видимо, неправильно поняли. Я говорю буквально: 30% сериала на русском.



> Разве   грамматическое сходство  как-то компенсирует незнание   лексики?



Как видите.


----------



## Leox10

sobakus said:


> Вы, видимо, неправильно поняли. Я говорю буквально: 30% сериала на русском.



Да, неправильно понял, извиняюсь



sobakus said:


> Как видите.



  Если не трудно, опишите действие компенсаторного  механизма, я вот никак  не могу понять как знание  граматики компенсирует  незнание лексики. Вот  для  примера  предложение - "Виносячи пуделко із щинням Маруся ненавмисне скинула на   долівку макітру ". Что вы поняли?


----------



## Orlin

leox10 said:


> Если не трудно, опишите действие компенсаторного механизма, я вот никак не могу понять как знание граматики компенсирует незнание лексики. Вот для примера предложение - "Виносячи пуделко із щинням Маруся ненавмисне скинула на долівку макітру ". Что вы поняли?


Такого механизма, разумеется, нет, но конечно легче не иметь грамматических трудностей, а только незнакомые слова - в других парах славянских языков необходимо решать не только проблемы с лексикой, но и с незнакомыми грамматическими явлениями - смотрите на комментарии о русско-польской понятности: эта понятность низка, потому что не только потому, что польское произношение очень отличается от русского и есть очень много незнакомых слов, а и из-за серьезных грамматических различий.
В конечном итоге я думаю, что основной трудностью для русскоговорящих является украинская лексика и иногда обилие незнакомых слов очень много затрудняет понимание. Понятность возрастает, если владеешь польским или знаком с пограничными диалектами или есть контакты с украинским языком, так как будет намного меньше непонятных слов. Во всяком случае мне кажется, что у носителей русского языка есть некоторое преимущество по сравнению с тем, кто выучили русский как иностранный язык (не знаю сколько большое это преимущество), потому что русским известны многие архаичные, региональные или диалектные слова, которые много помагают понять украинский, а иностранцам такие слова чаще всего незнакомы.
Украинский язык мне стал несколько понятнее после того, что я начал сталкиваться с ним на этом форуме.


----------



## phosphore

Leox10 said:


> Если не трудно, опишите действие компенсаторного механизма, я вот никак не могу понять как знание граматики компенсирует незнание лексики. Вот для примера предложение - "Виносячи пуделко із щинням Маруся ненавмисне скинула на долівку макітру ". Что вы поняли?


 
And what exactly are you trying to demonstrate? That Ukrainian is a language of its own and not a Polonised dialect of Russian?


----------



## Orlin

phosphore said:


> And what exactly are you trying to demonstrate? That Ukrainian is a language of its own and not a Polonised dialect of Russian?


Tema je verovatno ispala politički senzitivna i možda mu smeta da neki Rusi kažu da razumeju ukrajinski (Da li je to dokaz da ukrajinski nije samostalan jezik? Po meni definitivno ne - niko ne osporava status ukrajinskog, samo se tvrdi da postoji neki stepen razumljivosti s ruskim i polonizmi i druge nepoznate reči možda su najteži problem Rusima.).


----------



## Leox10

> Originally Posted by phosphore
> And what exactly are you trying to demonstrate? That Ukrainian is a language of its own and not a Polonised dialect of Russian?



Well, did you see any demonstration here?


----------



## DenisBiH

Could someone explain to me the nature of Polonisms in Ukrainian - are those bona fide Western Slavic words which do not show sound changes typical for Ukrainian, or simply lexical items shared between these two languages (and possibly not present in other Slavic languages?)


----------



## phosphore

Leox10 said:


> Well, did you see any demonstration here?


 
Well, I saw you tried to demonstrate Russians don't understand Ukrainian while, in their imperialististic attitude, they wrongly see it as a dialect of Russian polluted with Polonisms. Might I ask whether you suspect all Russians of thinking that way or just those that see some similarities between Ukrainian and Russian?


----------



## Selyd

Относительно понимания украинского:
1.Если человек знакомится с украинским, контачит с говорящими на украинском, бывает в языковом окружении - естественно он начинает понимать
2.Агресивно настроенный не понимает и понимать не хочет
3.Не сталкивающиеся с украинским вряд ли поймут - на слух, класические тексты при чтении. Поймут что-то с газетного текста, с ТВ.
4.*Я могу построить украинский текст так, что недостаточно владеющему украинским языком будет трудно въехать в тему.* Часто такие спрашивали "О чем Вы разговаривали?"
5.Я с Востока Украины и не понимаю о каком тотальном польском влиянии может идти речь. Вполне естественно, что на западе включили в обиход польские, венгерские и т.д. слова: гвер - винтовка, ровер - велосипед, балога - левша; у нас -- кабыця - летняя печь, кобеняк - плащ с капюшоном, шарань - малорослый карп. Включения с татарского, турецкого. Да мало ли с каких.
6.Понимание может затруднятся в зависимости от диалекта (говиркы).
7.Младшие, а также выучившие украинский теряют лексический запас и фразеологизмы. Это облегчает другим понимание украинского безусловно.
Это же касается газет, массчтива и ТВ. Смазывается индивидуальная окраска языка.
8.Думаю, что не открываю Америку - эти процессы свойственны каждому, достаточно не изолированому языку. Мы на одной планете.


----------



## phosphore

Selyd said:


> Относительно понимания украинского:
> 1.Если человек знакомится с украинским, контачит с говорящими на украинском, бывает в языковом окружении - естественно он начинает понимать
> 2.Агресивно настроенный не понимает и понимать не хочет
> 3.Не сталкивающиеся с украинским вряд ли поймут - на слух, класические тексты при чтении. Поймут что-то с газетного текста, с ТВ.
> 4.*Я могу построить украинский текст так, что недостаточно владеющему украинским языком будет трудно въехать в тему.* Часто такие спрашивали "О чем Вы разговаривали?"
> 5.Я с Востока Украины и не понимаю о каком тотальном польском влиянии может идти речь. Вполне естественно, что на западе включили в обиход польские, венгерские и т.д. слова: гвер - винтовка, ровер - велосипед, балога - левша; у нас -- кабыця - летняя печь, кобеняк - плащ с капюшоном, шарань - малорослый карп. Включения с татарского, турецкого. Да мало ли с каких.
> 6.Понимание может затруднятся в зависимости от диалекта (говиркы).
> 7.Младшие, а также выучившие украинский теряют лексический запас и фразеологизмы. Это облегчает другим понимание украинского безусловно.
> Это же касается газет, массчтива и ТВ. Смазывается индивидуальная окраска языка.
> 8.Думаю, что не открываю Америку - эти процессы свойственны каждому, достаточно не изолированому языку. Мы на одной планете.


 
Thank you.


----------



## Leox10

Selyd said:


> Относительно понимания украинского:
> 
> 5.Я с Востока Украины и не понимаю о каком тотальном польском влиянии может идти речь. Вполне естественно, что на западе включили в обиход польские, венгерские и т.д. слова: гвер - винтовка, ровер - велосипед, балога - левша; у нас -- кабыця - летняя печь, кобеняк - плащ с капюшоном, шарань - малорослый карп. Включения с татарского, турецкого. Да мало ли с каких.



_ґвер_  німецьке  слово  а не  польське,  _ровер_  то взагалі  походить від назви британської фірми

Більше   того - українська  літературна мова створена на основі діалектів тих наддніпрянських регіонів які взагалі  не піддавалися ніякому суттєвому  впливу. 
Ось  пару  давніх  імперських поміркованих  книжок 

Корнеслов 1843 року  стор. 4 - етимологія  ілюструется  прикладами із *Украинского языка*, також стор.22
і  цензор царський пропустив таку  крамолу

_Грамматика малороссийского наречия:С.Петербург
Ал Павловскій -_ *1818*
У  мене є djvu файл цієї книги, в  якій міститься україно-російський словник того часу. Можу  вислати, бажаючі  можуть порівняти  лексику, яка на мою думку цілком сучасна.


----------



## tyhryk

phosphore said:


> And what exactly are you trying to demonstrate? That Ukrainian is a language of its own and not a Polonised dialect of Russian?


Yes, it's true. Ukrainian is a language, nor Russian, neither Polish dialect.


----------



## Selyd

Следует добавить, что в совершенстве владеющему литературным украинским языком с лету не выйдет разговаривать на равных с лемком, русином и даже гуцулом и бойком. В первую очередь приходится поймать мелодику фразы, а потом фразеологизмы и лексику. Я имею ввиду, чтобы считали своим. Меня удивляет, что на достаточно большой территории Украины четко видна одинаковость украинского языка. За исключением горной части и пограничья с Польшей. У них сохранились архаичные следы, перекликающиеся с санскритом. Поэтому санскрит филологи не изучали. Окремішність мови летить шкереберть!


----------



## phosphore

tyhryk said:


> Yes, it's true. Ukrainian is a language


 
And no one is denying that. 

The problem is that some people feel threatened when a Russian says many Ukrainian words have Russian cognates, while those that don't have them usually look Polish. I just can't see why.


----------



## Deem-A

А польский-то тут при чем? Не смотря на то,что я родился и вырос на Украине,я не владею украинским( не говоря уже о польском), настолько,чтоб оценить,в какой степени он связан с польским языком,но тем не менее, вряд ли в Польше нас поймут.. а я говорю по собственному опыту.
А что касается русского языка  и всякого бреда типа украинского языка как такогово нету , я глубоко убежден что, несмотря на циркулирующие слухи, большинство населения Украины если не может свободно общаться, то во всяком случае достаточно хорошо понимает оба языка. Впрочем, нет никаких препятствий  к нормальному общению на Украине,не знаю кому выгодны все вот эти обсуждения,на улице на русском общается,даже здесь в Черновцах 60-70% населения
На мой взгляд,украинский ,по большому счету,обладает всеми теми особенностями,которые делают его весьма самостоятельным языком и нам всем стоит(имею в виду граждан Украины) знать его в совершенстве.



> That's right, though, as I wrote in one of my previous posts, we had quite a long tradition of studying Russian in Poland, and that's why Poles visiting Ukraine prefer speaking Russian. For younger generations an alphabet is a big problem, because not many our students are studying Russian now.


 An interesting fact: Moldavian,Tartar,Romanian,Jewish minorities in Ukraine are their language+Russian bilinguals,Poles are the only ones whose 2nd language is Ukrainian.
 Btw I have never met Russophone Poles so far,it would be interesting .


----------



## marco_2

Deem-A said:


> An interesting fact: Moldavian,Tartar,Romanian,Jewish minorities in Ukraine are their language+Russian bilinguals,Poles are the only ones whose 2nd language is Ukrainian.
> Btw I have never met Russophone Poles so far,it would be interesting .


 
Well, in my post I was talking about the Poles from Poland, not about a Polish minority in Ukraine. 
I can't say anything about the Poles in Eastern Ukraine or in Bucovina and you are probably right, but in Lvov itself a lot of Poles are Russophone and they prefer speaking Russian than Ukrainian, whereas in the surrounding villages they, apart from Polish, prefer to speak Ukrainian.


----------



## Ukrainito

Не про языки, но в тему: когда на улице целуются любящие друг друга парень и девушка — это любовь, но когда то же делают любящие другу друга парень и парень (или девушка и девушка) — это мерзость и провокация; имеющий много связей парень — герой и мужик, а имеющая много связей девушка — ****ь и ш****.

Простите за лирическое отступление от темы, но распространённое среди «великорусских» шовинистов мнение об украинском языке как о «заполяченном диалекте русского» не менее абсурдно, чем приведённые выше примеры. В современном русском языке гораздо больше лексических заимствований из немецкого и французского, чем в украинском из польского. Ну и что? Вы когда-нибудь слышали «научное» мнение, что современный русский язык — это «офранцуженно-онемеченный восточнославянский»? 

Я филолог. Мои родные языки — украинский и русский. Кроме того, я житель преимущественно русскоязычного Крыма, поэтому заподозрить меня в «бандеризме» и «западенщине» тоже было бы глупо.

Киевская Русь — мать современных Украины, России и Беларуси, а древнерусский язык — отец современных украинского, русского и белорусского языков. Все три языка были и остаются родными братьями, несмотря на исторические перипетии и различия. Тем более смешно наблюдать, как один из этой славной троицы пытается продемонстрировать своё лингвистическое «отцовство» над своими же братьями. Абсурд!

Я не раз общался с поляками, посетившими Россию и/или Украину. Причём до визита к нам ни русского, ни украинского они не изучали. Все признавались, что русскую речь понимают больше, чем украинскую. Я никогда специально не изучал польский, но, читая текст на этом языке, я в большей степени задействую «русский сегмент» моего мозга, нежели «украинский сегмент». Конечно, это субъективное наблюдение, но всё же.


----------



## Sobakus

*Ukrainito*, боюсь, вы сгоряча и не разобравшись бросаетесь нападать на великорусских шовинистов, когда их в этой теме и в помине нету. Тут просто указали на вполне самоочевидный факт, что польский с украинским ближе друг к другу, чем польский с русским. Понятия не имею, как не учившие русский поляки понимали русский лучше украинского, могу только предположить, что во времена СССР они всё же сталкивались с русским в повседневной жизни.


----------



## Maroseika

ukrainito said:


> Простите за лирическое отступление от темы, но распространённое среди «великорусских» шовинистов мнение ...



Действительно, ваше отступление уж слишком лирическое. Здесь ничего подобного не заявлялось. Понятно, что могло наболеть, но тут-то это к чему?


----------



## Leox10

Кстати, очень  хорошая  статья которая  обясняет почему со стороны России   кажется  что украинский  и  белорусский языки не есть испорченный   польским  русский язык. Странно  только  зачем    портили  два  раза  
 На самом  деле за   польское  влияние принимается  естесственный общеславянский субстрат которого нет в русском языке, по мнению белорусского автора "русский язык формировался на субстрате финских языков и формировался в ордынский период, впитав целые пласты татарской лексики."


----------



## Sobakus

Простым поиском "фин" в приведённой ссылке наткнулся на это:


> Русский язык – это единственный индоевропейский язык, где глагол «иметь» заменяется, как в финских языках, конструкцией с глаголом «быть»: «у меня есть», «у нас есть», «у них есть» - вместо индоевропейского «я имею», «мы имеем», «они имеют». Почему? А потому что в финских языках нет глагола «иметь», он в них заменен этой конструкцией с глаголом «быть».
> 
> Поскольку субстратом русского языка был финский язык – то русская грамматика и унаследовала многие черты финской неиндоевропейской грамматики. Это и многопадежность русского языка в создании разных падежных окончаний для форм одного падежа (в финских языках до 22 падежей). Это и наличие частиц «-ка» и «-то», что является прямым заимствованием у финнов и не присутствует ни в одном ином индоевропейском языке. И финская окающая фонетика, и много другое, о чем писали российские лингвисты, исследуя финский субстрат русского языка.



Бугага, простите  Шедеврально, больше даже не читал. Скажите, *Leox10*, вы так неудачно пытаетесь троллить, или правда настолько наивны и верите подобным невежественным статьям захудалых журналистиков?


----------



## Leox10

sobakus said:


> Простым поиском "фин" в приведённой ссылке наткнулся на это:
> Бугага, простите  Шедеврально, больше даже не читал. Скажите, *leox10*, вы так неудачно пытаетесь троллить, или правда настолько наивны и верите подобным невежественным статьям захудалых журналистиков?



Я  же  просил  обратить  внимание  лишь на то что  обсуждается в  етой  теме  - взаимотношение польского,  русского, украинского и  белорусского.  И  мне показалось интересным наблюдение автора, обясняющего   почему некоторым кажется  что украинский и  белоруский  формировались под большим влиянием   польского. Вот и все. Выделенное  место относится  к  другому  вопросу.


----------



## Maroseika

leox10 said:


> Кстати, очень  хорошая  статья которая


Спор двух невеж, осложненный политическим бэкграундом. "Оба хуже".
Leox10, зачем нести сюда эту голимую фоменковщину?


----------



## Leox10

maroseika said:


> Спор двух невеж, осложненный политическим бэкграундом. "Оба хуже".
> Leox10, зачем нести сюда эту голимую фоменковщину?



Там было  пару  свежих аргументов, они показались интересными. Кстати, отрицать полностью Фоменко   тоже не стоит. Разумеется  выводы  у  него  порой  дикие  и дичайшие, но фактаж он хороший  дает. Например то  что  российская  история целенаправленно  фальсифицировалась Романовыми, сбивались фрески, уничтожались документы, писались  и переписывались летописи у  него доказано  вполне  аргументировано.


----------



## nonik

Ну например - девчата, хлопцы, батько - ето русские слова?.................................девчата, хлопцы........ russian?? hehe, now way, these are 100% czech words except батько ))


----------



## Leox10

nonik said:


> Ну например - девчата, хлопцы, батько - ето русские слова?.................................девчата, хлопцы........ Russian?? Hehe, now way, these are 100% czech words except батько ))



Хлопец  даже в  словаре  Даля есть, правда с пометкой _южн._  и  другие слова в  новых словарях есть..так  что   чешский   ето    испорченый австро-венгерским   генштабом  русский


----------



## Sobakus

nonik said:


> Ну например - девчата, хлопцы, батько - ето русские слова?.................................девчата, хлопцы........ russian?? hehe, now way, these are 100% czech words except батько ))



Девчата и батько - русские, а хлопцы - заимствование из польского, русская форма - холоп(a serf).


----------



## nonik

так что чешский ето испорченый австро-венгерским генштабом русский ..................hehe, добро вгледение и предложение, но все eст просто и ясно, слова хлап, хлапец, девче, девчата сут навиерно слова ческие, и то eст доказание што ческий язик бил eст првий и остални язики сут изтвориени от ческего ) и зато думаю што можеме начинати  разговор о великем влитие ческего язика на другие ))


----------



## Maroseika

leox10 said:


> Там было  пару  свежих аргументов, они показались интересными. Кстати, отрицать полностью Фоменко   тоже не стоит. Разумеется  выводы  у  него  порой  дикие  и дичайшие, но фактаж он хороший  дает. Например то  что  российская  история целенаправленно  фальсифицировалась Романовыми, сбивались фрески, уничтожались документы, писались  и переписывались летописи у  него доказано  вполне  аргументировано.



Не смешите, ладно? Если в публичном доме моют полы, это не значит, что там чисто.


----------



## Leox10

nonik said:


> так что чешский ето испорченый австро-венгерским генштабом русский ..................hehe, добро вгледение и предложение, но все eст просто и ясно, слова хлап, хлапец, девче, девчата сут навиерно слова ческие, и то eст доказание што ческий язик бил eст првий и остални язики сут изтвориени от ческего ) и зато думаю што можеме начинати  разговор о великем влитие ческего язика на другие ))



Согласен..Тогда русский ето испорченный монголо-татарским штабом чешский..а  украинский/белорусский  ето вторично  испоченный поляками  чешский  после  порчи татарами. Хотя,  после   присоединения  Польши к  России,   тоже  создали  теорию что   польский на самом  деле  ето испорченный русский, вот только уже непомню кто  именно  портил.


----------



## Leox10

maroseika said:


> Не смешите, ладно? Если в публичном доме моют полы, это не значит, что там чисто.



Извините   но не понял всей глубины  вашей аналогии. Фрески  сбивали, летописи  переписывали, древние книги прятали   уничтожая  всякое упоминание  об матушкке-орде.   Етого  же  уже никто не скрывает.


----------



## Leox10

sobakus said:


> Девчата и батько - русские, а хлопцы - заимствование из польского, русская форма - холоп(a serf).



Вот заимствование из польского ето некошерно в  принципе. Если хорошо подумать,    то ето   поляки заимствовали холоп   и испортили его до хлопцы.


----------



## Sobakus

Leox10 said:


> Вот заимствование из польского ето некошерно в  принципе. Если хорошо подумать,    то ето   поляки заимствовали холоп   и испортили его до хлопцы.



У вас психоз что ли? На вас во снах русские империалисты, вооружённые польскими словарями, не нападают?  Что за такая воинственная боязнь польских заимствований? Успокойтесь вы, ну вобрал украниский их некоторое количество, зачем же сидеть в интернетах и набрасываться на любые об этом упоминания? Никто кроме вас и нескольких журналистов-провокаторов не считает, что украниский от этого стал хуже. Что ж вам в каждой фразе, содержащей одновременно слова с "украи-" и "поль-" кажутся злобные русские и польские шовинисты? Это нездорóво, право. Хватит заниматься провокацией на нашем мирном форуме.


nonik said:


> так что чешский ето испорченый австро-венгерским генштабом русский ..................hehe, добро вгледение и предложение, но все eст просто и ясно, слова хлап, хлапец, девче, девчата сут навиерно слова ческие, и то eст доказание што ческий язик бил eст првий и остални язики сут изтвориени от ческего ) и зато думаю што можеме начинати  разговор о великем влитие ческего язика на другие ))


Конечно, и немецкий тоже от чешского произошёл! Доказательством этому служит то, что ещё в начале века в чешском и немецком было много похожих слов, но теперь они в чешском исчезли, а немцы никак не могут их забыть


----------



## xpictianoc

nonik said:


> слова хлап, хлапец, девче, девчата сут навиерно слова ческие, ))


hm... chłop, chłopiec, dziewczę, dziewczęta istnieją w polszczyźnie i nigdzie nie znalazłem informacji żeby pochodziły z języka czeskiego. Wśród najpopularniejszych zapożyczeń z czeskiego podaje się: msza, kościół, hańba, ołtarz itd choć większość to zwroty łacińskie które przybyły do nas poprzez Czechy.


----------



## nonik

Конечно, и немецкий тоже от чешского произошёл! Доказательством этому служит то, что ещё в начале века в чешском и немецком было много похожих слов, но теперь они в чешском исчезли, а немцы никак не могут их забыть [/QUOTE]

так то ест ясно, ниeмецкий язык такоже ест изтвориeн от ческего, и не толико ниeмецкий, но такоже англицкий.
напримиeр слова...мусет=мусен=муст и много таких других, кториe уже есм забыл.


chłop, chłopiec, dziewczę, dziewczęta istnieją w polszczyźnie i nigdzie nie znalazłem informacji żeby pochodziły z języka czeskiego......................................так то ест страшно, думаю же ест треба ниeшто мало поговорити на туту тему ))


----------



## Selyd

sobakus said:


> *У вас психоз что ли?* ...
> Хватит заниматься провокацией на нашем *мирном* форуме.


_Вверху очевидное несоответствие._

*Может модератор не пропустит мой текст, но я уверен в его принадлежности к проблеме языкового взаимного влияния.*
Вполне понятно, что родственные языки имеют
а) существенное количество общей лексики б) общие черты грамматики в) специфичную лексику, которая архаична или прижилась в результате контактов с соседями другой языковой группы, или остаток поглощенного субстрата (мало ли завоёвано) г) язык несет следы насильственного давления доминирующего соседа или родственничка д) родственность языков создаёт соблазн завоёвывания старшинства среди себе подобных вплоть до отрицания отделённости и сведения до диалекта, испорченности и прочих заморочек вплоть до обвинений в провокации. 
Вполне понятно, что носители языка стремятся 
а) сохранять свой язык как средство идентификации и это их святое право на земле б) болезненно воспринимают наезды на их язык (и это их святое право) в) тем не менее включают чужую лексику в обиход - пути и причины самые разнообразные г) оказывать языковое давление на соседа, попавшего в какую-нибудь зависимость (и это их право сомнительно, но всегда и везде реализовывалось).


----------



## Leox10

sobakus said:


> У вас психоз что ли? На вас во снах русские империалисты, вооружённые польскими словарями, не нападают?



Я  же  писал(=шутил)  о русско-польских заимствованиях, читайте внимательно


----------



## Sobakus

leox10 said:


> Я  же  писал(=шутил)  о русско-польских заимствованиях, читайте внимательно



Не придуривайтесь. Всем понятно, что вам кажется, что все обвиняют украинский в заимствованиях из польского и считают их некошерными. А правда-то она в том, что это вы только так и считаете, поэтому вам и видятся в самых безобидных темах нападки на ваш язык.



xpictianoc said:


> hm... Chłop, chłopiec, dziewczę, dziewczęta istnieją w polszczyźnie i nigdzie nie znalazłem informacji żeby pochodziły z języka czeskiego.


Никогда не поздно встать на путь истинный! Вполне очевидно, что поляки - это заблудившиеся в северных лесах чехи! :d


----------



## tyhryk

Ото переглянула три сторінки цієї теми, так і не зрозуміла про що вона.


----------



## Leox10

Sobakus said:


> Не придуривайтесь. Всем понятно, что вам кажется



Еще  раз  -   своей   репликой  я  вклинился  в  ваш разговор с  *nonik,*  посмотрите  внимательно. То есть под  некошерностью понимались заимствования с  польского в русский   А вам  показалось что я  об украинском  писал?


----------



## Leox10

tyhryk said:


> Ото переглянула три сторінки цієї теми, так і не зрозуміла про що вона.



Ми з останніх сил боремося із чешськими  панслов'янськими великодержавними  амбіціями


----------



## nonik

Leox10 said:


> Ми з останніх сил боремося із чешськими панслов'янськими великодержавними амбіціями


 

так, наш сен ест разширити ческе империум от прагы до урала а од балтика до ядрана, но нажалост, в течении времена ест наше ческе империум меншиe и меншиe, првий пут есме изчезнули закарпатиe, вторий пут словакиу, в будуштем то буде моравиа и салесиа, зато што днес моравиани главы двигают и хочут аутономиу. 
незнаю што буде в конци )) можно придружиме себе к ниeмецким д´ржавам и влыеме наш язык моцно в ниeмецкий. Когда бых ниeмец был , имал бых великий страх ))


----------



## Maroseika

tyhryk said:


> Ото переглянула три сторінки цієї теми, так і не зрозуміла про що вона.



Типичный русский форум - бессмысленный и беспощадный...


----------



## Maroseika

nonik said:


> так, наш сен ест разширити ческе империум от прагы до урала а од балтика до ядрана, но нажалост, в течении времена ест наше ческе империум меншиe и меншиe, првий пут есме изчезнули закарпатиe, вторий пут словакиу, в будуштем то буде моравиа и салесиа, зато што днес моравиани главы двигают и хочут аутономиу.
> незнаю што буде в конци ))



А вы уже думали о Курилах?


----------



## Leox10

nonik said:


> так, наш сен ест разширити ческе империум от прагы до урала а од балтика до ядрана, но нажалост, в течении времена ест наше ческе империум меншиe и меншиe, првий пут есме изчезнули закарпатиe, вторий пут словакиу, в будуштем то буде моравиа и салесиа, зато што днес моравиани главы двигают и хочут аутономиу.
> незнаю што буде в конци )) можно придружиме себе к ниeмецким д´ржавам и влыеме наш язык моцно в ниeмецкий. Когда бых ниeмец был , имал бых великий страх ))



ой, не той  уже   німець  пішов, не той - там уже турецька  імперія, запізнилися чехи


----------



## Jarvi

leox10 said:


> Очень спорное утверждение и непонятно на каких фактах оно базируется.  В  России контакты русских с  носителями украинского языка происходят на русском языке, поетому знакомства  с основными словами украинского языка  не происходит.  Мой  личный опыт показывает, что  русский из России очень слабо понимает украинский, на  слух во всяком случае.



На самом деле контакты есть, как бы то ни было. Большинство русских, даже не имевших контакты с украинским языком, как мне кажется, знают, что такое бачити, кохати, цибуля и т.п.


----------



## Selyd

Jarvi said:


> Большинство русских, даже не имевших контакты с украинским языком, как мне кажется, знают, что такое бачити, кохати, цибуля и т.п.


И что же означает "кохати". Весьма сомнительно, что большинство понимает не приблизно.
Очевидно, что Ukrainian/Russian/Polish и другие родственные языки
имеют какую-то общую лексику, сходные структуры грамматики и т.д.
Разговор о том кто кому, что передал может быть успешным только в малом количестве случаев.


----------



## A.O.T.

awwal12 said:


> "he has": Rus. Formal "име*ет*" - ukr. "ма*е*" - pol. "ma" (zero flexion)


Если Вам так хорошо знаком украинский язык, то, будьте так любезны, в своих примерах употреблять украинские буквы, а не заменять их русскими, например, как в глаголе "ма*є*". В украинском языке, как Вам, возможно, известно, буква "е" читается, как русская "э".


----------



## A.O.T.

phosphore said:


> And what exactly are you trying to demonstrate? That Ukrainian is a language of its own and not a Polonised dialect of Russian?



Ukrainian is an authentic language. It's not a polonized dialect of Russia.


----------



## Jarvi

A.O.T. said:


> Ukrainian is an authentic language. It's not a polonized dialect of Russia.



Currently it is not a dialect. It is a codified language with its own dialects.
But it is polonized. It was heavily influenced by Polish (along with sharing common authentic features). For example, the word хлопець is Polish (East Slavic form is холоп).


----------



## A.O.T.

tyhryk said:


> Ото переглянула три сторінки цієї теми, так і не зрозуміла про що вона.



Про те, що українці мають завдячувати своїм існуванням у мовному сенсі суто кацапам та трохи полякам.


----------



## A.O.T.

Jarvi said:


> Currently it is not a dialect. It is a codified language with its own dialects.
> But it is polonized. It was heavily influenced by Polish (along with sharing common authentic features). For example, the word хлопець is Polish (East Slavic form is холоп).



Ukrainain was havily influenced by some language because it's quite natural geographically for any other language as well: in Western Ukraine Ukrainian language was influenced by Polish, Romanian, partially by Czech and Slovakian languages; in Eastern and Southern Ukraine - for sure it was and it is Russian linguistic influnce that prevails. 
Anyway there were times in the past when Ukrainian language was prohibited by Russians and Poles but eventually it survived. Now the main Ukrainian problem is to keep our own language *in Ukraine* because we have now so called  political elite (ethnical Russians) who despise utterly anything that has a Ukrainian origin, first of all, our native language.


----------



## Leox10

Jarvi said:


> Currently it is not a dialect. It is a codified language with its own dialects.
> But it is polonized. It was heavily influenced by Polish (along with sharing common authentic features). For example, the word хлопець is Polish (East Slavic form is холоп).



Of cource NO..  The word хлопець is Ukrainian and came  to Polish ( and now to Russian) from Ukranian  like as many an many other words


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

О полногласии Вы когда-нибудь слыхали?
Вот ещё на английском


----------



## Orlin

tyhryk said:


> Ото переглянула три сторінки цієї теми, так і не зрозуміла про що вона.


 


a.o.t. said:


> Про те, що українці мають завдячувати своїм існуванням у мовному сенсі суто кацапам та трохи полякам.


Я думаю, что я достаточно ясно спросил о взаимопонятности 3 пар языков в заглавии ветки и формулировал гипотезы. Я, конечно, знал, что это очень субъективные проблемы и их интерпретация более-менее зависит от политических факторов, но не ожидал, что дискуссия станет столь политизированной и непродуктивной, и некоторые вопросы почти никак не разъяснились: например тот, которая комбинация - русский-украинский или польский-украинский - более взаимопонятна. Политика не была моим основным интересом на этой ветке.


----------



## ahvalj

Let's look at this question from the historical viewpoint. Here is what they call «один з найвидатніших творів давньоукраїнської літератури»: 
http://litopys.org.ua/oldukr/pouch.htm
or in a more authentic way:
http://litopys.org.ua/lavrlet/lavr12.htm

As anyone can see, the languages have much diverged since the 12th century.


----------



## A.O.T.

Orlin said:


> Я думаю, что я достаточно ясно спросил о взаимопонятности 3 пар языков в заглавии ветки и формулировал гипотезы. Я, конечно, знал, что это очень субъективные проблемы и их интерпретация более-менее зависит от политических факторов, но не ожидал, что дискуссия станет столь политизированной и непродуктивной, и некоторые вопросы почти никак не разъяснились: например тот, которая комбинация - русский-украинский или польский-украинский - более взаимопонятна. Политика не была моим основным интересом на этой ветке.



Уважаемый, Orlin. Схожести между украинским, польским и русским языками несомненно есть, но они, в то же время, являются совершенно отдельными лингвистическими единицами. Просто было смешно выше читать, как один русский посмотрел какой-то сериальчик на укр. языке и уже почти украинский выучил/овладел им. В России испокон веков относятся к украинскому языку, как к чему-то смешному, искусственному и наносному, т.е. ранее даже запрещали наш язык, всячески старались его искоренить. Позднее во времена СССР, если человек хорошо владел украинским языком, чтил своих украинских предков и культуру, то на него ставили "позорное" советское клеймо националиста и это ему грозило тюрьмой и исправительными лагерями. В советском и теперь российском кино часто образ украинца - это какой-то малограмотный недоразвитый индивидуум, который разговаривает на суржике (русско-украинской версии украинского языка с произношением укр. слов по правилам русского языка) и достойный только насмешек и высмеивания со стороны "старшего" брата Украины - России. 
Так что не надо удивляться, что сравнивая русский и украинский языки всегда есть доля политики, т.к. она всегда присутствовала и мешала и мешает развиваться украинскому языку, как бы это не пародоксально звучало, на собственной земле, т.е. в Украине, т.к. во власти у нас сейчас ярые противники всего украинского: они закрывают украиноязычные школы по всей Украине, печатают украинские школьные учебники ограниченным тиражом, в то же время тратя казенные деньги на огромные тиражи букварей на русском языке (наш украинофоб министр образования и науки табачник) и т.д.


----------



## A.O.T.

Angelo di fuoco said:


> О полногласии Вы когда-нибудь слыхали?


Вот этот пример "схожести" потешил : жёлоб (жлоб). ))


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Меня тоже... хотя этимологически, возможно, так оно и есть.


----------



## Orlin

a.o.t. said:


> Уважаемый, orlin. Схожести между украинским, польским и русским языками несомненно есть, но они, в то же время, являются совершенно отдельными лингвистическими единицами.


Я совсем не оспариваю это, но по-моему главный вопрос, который остался недостаточно разъясненным на ветке, это который язык из русского и польского ближе к украинскому и который из этих 2 языков более понятен украинцам "без предварительной подготовки". Прочитав ответы на ветке, я склонен думать, что русский все-таки несколько ближе и понятнее польского для украинцев: в основном благодаря значительному грамматическому сходству.
Я вижу, что Вы украинец и поэтому сможете ответить, хотя Вы вероятно будете затрудняться дать объективный ответ, потому что Вы активно знакомы с русским, и в меньшей степени из-за влияния политики. Прошу всех абстрахироваться от политики, насколько это возможно.


----------



## ahvalj

Я не зря дал ссылку на «Поучение Владимира Мономаха»: при знакомстве с текстом видно, что значительная часть лексических особенностей современного украинского литературного языка имеет более позднее происхождение — мономахов текст многим наверняка покажется скорее архаичным русским, чем украинским. Это иллюстрирует то обстоятельство, что время расхождения языков (то есть, собственно родство) совершенно не обязательно оказывает наибольшее влияние на субъективное восприятие близости языков спустя несколько веков.


----------



## Sobakus

A.O.T. said:


> ...



А почему вам(и большинству присутствующих в теме Украинцев) эти самые политические проблемы непременно требуется выплёскивать на каждый встречный и поперечный форум, позвольте осведомиться? Почему вы решили, что здесь для этого место? Вырвать сообщение *phosphore* из контекста обсуждения, не удосужившись оное обсуждение даже прочесть, и оттого ничего не поняв? Да ещё и переврать про сериальчик понадобилось? Это неподобающее поведение по меркам не только этого форума, но и любого разумного человека вообще.


----------



## A.O.T.

sobakus said:


> А почему вам(и большинству присутствующих в теме Украинцев) эти самые политические проблемы непременно требуется выплёскивать на каждый встречный и поперечный форум, позвольте осведомиться? Почему вы решили, что здесь для этого место? Вырвать сообщение *phosphore* из контекста обсуждения, не удосужившись оное обсуждение даже прочесть, и оттого ничего не поняв? Да ещё и переврать про сериальчик понадобилось?


Похоже на то, что Ваши вопросы имеют риторическую природу, поэтому на них не следует отвечать. 
Вы ошибаетесь, я внимательно прочитал все сообщения в этой теме, а насчет сериальчика, Вы правы, да сгустил слегка краски.


----------



## Sobakus

A.O.T. said:


> Похоже на то, что Ваши вопросы имеют риторическую природу, поэтому на них не следует отвечать.
> Вы ошибаетесь, я внимательно прочитал все сообщения в этой теме, а насчет сериальчика, Вы правы, да сгустил слегка краски.



Будь это так, вот это сообщение вы бы не написали. Потому что оно уже не первое и даже имеет ответы. На 2й странице.


----------

